# K-12 Fieldhouse Occupancy Classification



## RJMCGUIRE (Mar 11, 2013)

I am about to start on a K-12 Fieldhouse for a school that has existing buildings; which are all probably Group E.

I'm using the 09 IBC and would think that this fieldhouse could either be A-3 or E.

anythoughts are appreciated.

Thank you,

RM


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 11, 2013)

RJMCGUIRE,

Welcome to the Building Codes Forum!

If I may, ..can you please provide some more basic information, such as:

Can you clarify what you mean by "Field House", ..what is the calculated

occ. load, ..net square footage, etc. Thanks!

.


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome from a fellow dfwer

How did you find us

How many sq ft

Is it stand alone or attached to another building


----------



## mark handler (Mar 11, 2013)

Field House or Fieldhouse is a common name for indoor sports arenas and stadiums, mostly used for basketball, volleyball, or ice hockey.

A-4 Assembly uses intended for viewing of indoor sporting events and activities


----------



## RJMCGUIRE (Mar 11, 2013)

This building will be a detached new building for the school that will house the Girl's and Boy's Locker rooms, a classroom for athletics, coach's offices, training room (i.e. weights and strength training), laundry, and sports equipment storage; plus non-assignable areas like coach's restrooms and lockers, fire riser rm, janitorial and misc. storage.

I was thinking that A-3 or E would be the appropriate occupancy; as there will be no sports viewing activities taking place as in an A-4 occupancy.

the building is programed to be a maximum of 9,595 sq.ft. - 1 story.

i haven't gotten far enough to run occupancy calcs. i would need to get into the program and define each space in order to do so.... i would think.

CDA

i'm a project manager in fort worth and found this forum by searching for an answer to an accessibility question i had. and i'm very glad i found this forum. its a very good source.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Welocome to the Forum RJMCGUIRE!

I would be leaning towards A-3 if there is no viewing........seems to be a good fit.


----------



## steveray (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is what we have in CT.......but the others have you on the right track where they say A3 with no spectators....

CHAPTER 3 – USE AND OCCUPANCY CLASSIFICATION

(Amd) 302.2.1 Assembly areas.  Accessory assembly areas are not considered separate occupancies if the floor area is equal to or less than 750 square feet.  Assembly areas used solely for purposes that are accessory to Group E occupancies are not considered separate occupancies.  Accessory religious educational rooms and religious auditoriums with occupant loads of less than 100 are not considered separate occupancies.

	Exception: Special amusement buildings as defined in Section 411.2 of this code.


----------



## RJMCGUIRE (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Everyone.

After breaking down the spaces; this is what chapter 10 is telling me. let me know what you think.

	                           Sq.Ft.	                          Occupancy

Coaches Offices	              600	              Business	                             6

Weight Room	              1250	              Exercise - 50 sq.ft. gross	25

Classroom 	              1000	              Educational - 20 net	50

Girl's Lockers	              1600	              Lockers- 50 sq.ft. gross	32

Training Room / Laundry	500	              Exercise - 50 sq.ft. gross	10

Storage	                            900	              Accessory - 300 gross	3

Boy's Lockers	              1600	              Lockers- 50 sq.ft. gross	32

Concession	              200

Total Net	7650		                                            Total Occupancy 158 (preliminary)

Unassignable Areas

Vestibule	                            115

Storage 1	                             64

Coaches R.R. 1	               64

Coaches R.R. 2	               64

Fire Riser Rm	               64

Electrical	                             96

Janitorial	                             64

Outdoor R.R. 1	               64

Outdoor R.R. 2	               64

Total Unassignable          	659

Covered Walkway 1	520

Covered Walkway 2	425

Total Non-A/C	              945

Total Area Under Roof	9254

If this is the right track. then i'm looking at either nonseparated occupancies or separated occupancies.


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2013)

E E E E E E E E E E

sorry forum has ten character minimum, no waiting


----------



## RJMCGUIRE (Mar 11, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> E E E E E E E E E Esorry forum has ten character minimum, no waiting


good to know. thanks cda.


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2013)

303.1.3 Associated with Group E occupancies.

A room or space used for assembly purposes that is associated with a Group E occupancy is not considered a separate occupancy.


----------

